# white pine bolete



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

got my second batch of about 20 in my back yard this weekend


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I went looking for some boletes and found mouse ears instead. I'll try a well known bolete spot tomorrow. It's so sad to see the season ending. Only 6 more months till morel season!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Check out this link about eating Tricholomas, especially T. terreum. This may or may not apply to North Americas Tricholomas 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...rWXMtAvgEROhDdNMg&sig2=6YaG5VG20f2KwxeovkfEmg


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Check out this link about eating Tricholomas, especially T. terreum. This may or may not apply to North Americas Tricholomas
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...rWXMtAvgEROhDdNMg&sig2=6YaG5VG20f2KwxeovkfEmg


I was reading about that shortly after I posted about them in another forum. I put the bucket on the porch. I already have slight kidney disorder so it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I have eaten pounds and pounds of them. Last mushroom of the year, then the snow will fly.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> I have eaten pounds and pounds of them. Last mushroom of the year, then the snow will fly.


Not to start anything but I know people who can say that about verpa & beef steak mushrooms.....just say'in


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

don't think its good to over do anything, all things in moderation as a wise man once said.
that being said, was out squirrel hunting a new area a few days ago and found left over debree from lots of shrooms,,,will be hitting that place heavy this year


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

john warren said:


> don't think its good to over do anything, all things in moderation as a wise man once said.
> that being said, was out squirrel hunting a new area a few days ago and found left over debree from lots of shrooms,,,will be hitting that place heavy this year


Do you need someone to carry the basket for you? I could help.


----------

